# Top 40 Hits For The Week Ending July 28, 1973 - USA



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

1. - "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown" - Jim Croce





2. - "Yesterday Once More" - Carpenters





3. - "Shambala" - Three Dog Night





4. - "Smoke On The Water" - Deep Purple





5. - "Will It Go Round In Circles" - Billy Preston





6. - "Diamond Girl" - Seals & Crofts





7. - Kodachrome" - Paul Simon





8. - "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy" - Bette Middler





9. - "Morning After" - Maureen McGovern 





10. - "Give Me Love - (Give Me Peace On Earth)" - George Harrison





11. - "Touch Me In The Morning" - Diana Ross





12. - "Monster Mash" - Bobby Pickett





13. - "Money" - Pink Floyd





14. - "Playground In My Mind" - Clint Holmes





15. - "Natural High" - Bloodstone





16. - "Feelin' Stronger Every Day" - Chicago





17. - "So Very Hard To Go" - Tower of Power





18. - "Get Down" - Gilbert O'Sullivan





19. - "I Believe In You (You Believe In Me)" - Johnnie Taylor





20. - "Brother Louie" - Stories





21. - "Live and Let Die" - Wings





22. - "Misdemeanor" - Foster Sylvers





23. - "Uneasy Rider" - Charlie Daniels





24. - "Here I Am (Come And Take Me)" - Al Green





25. - "If You Want Me To Stay" - Sly & The Family Stone





26. - "Long Train Runnin'" - Doobie Brothers





27. - "Behind Closed Doors" - Charlie Rich





28. - "Where Peaceful Waters Flow" - Gladys Knight & The Pips





29. - "How Can I Tell Her" - Lobo





30. - "Angel" - Aretha Franklin





31. - "My Love" - Paul McCartney





32. - "Delta Dawn" - Helen Reddy





33. - "Right Place Wrong Time" - Dr. John





34. - "Doing It To Death" - JB's





35. - "Soul Makossa" - Manu Dibango





36. - "Let's Get It On" - Marvin Gaye





37. - "One Of A Kind (Love Affair)" - Spinners





38. - "Are You Man Enough" - Four Tops





39. - "Say, Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose" - Dawn featuring Tony Orlando





40. - "I'll Always Love My Mama (Part I)" - Intruders


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is almost to the week the point where I started getting interested in the charts (age 16), albeit in the Netherlands. More than half of these I recognize, as they charted over here or came close.

My favourites:
"Yesterday Once More" - Carpenters
"Kodachrome" - Paul Simon
"Long Train Runnin'" - Doobie Brothers

but another dozen or so made it to our car MP3 USB stick. Good times.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> This is almost to the week the point where I started getting interested in the charts (age 16), albeit in the Netherlands. More than half of these I recognize, as they charted over here or came close.
> 
> My favourites:
> "Yesterday Once More" - Carpenters
> ...


Nice post, Art, thank you for adding your comments... I always encourage anyone I can to occasionally visit these top 40 lists and click on the links which lead to the tunes themselves as even I always seem to find several seemingly unknown gem that surprise me.

Many and sometimes most of these tunes may be completely unfamiliar to those members who are not from the US or Canada but I'm trying to encourage people to discover something that was of genuine value both at the time of release and even to this very day. It's a way for people to discover "new" music even though that music was released 45 years ago.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's quite a mix of genres that had hits at the same time, from pop to soul to hard rock to funk. I guess even Helen Reddy could be considered crossover country.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's quite a mix of genres that had hits at the same time, from pop to soul to hard rock to funk. I guess even Helen Reddy could be considered crossover country.


It's the same with this list - "Top 40 Hits For The Week Ending Jul 20, 1968 - USA"

Top 40 Hits For The Week Ending Jul 20, 1968 - USA

The Rolling Stones, The Doors, Cream, Aretha Franklin, Ray Charles, Johnny Cash, The Monkees, and Steppenwolf... all being played in rotation on the same stations across two countries... amazing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For anyone who's interested, here is the Dutch top40 of that week:

link.

Perhaps the most interesting song here is _Ring Ring_ by Bjorn, Benny, Anna and Frieda - ABBA before the name change, and before they became world famous.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> For anyone who's interested, here is the Dutch top40 of that week:
> 
> link.
> 
> Perhaps the most interesting song here is _Ring Ring_ by Bjorn, Benny, Anna and Frieda - ABBA before the name change, and before they became world famous.


That really is an interesting list - I would encourage everyone to check it out - nice work, Art. :tiphat:

Feel free to shadow any further Top 40 lists with links that lead to the equivalent from the Netherlands and that is an open invitation to the members from any other country who want to post chart lists from their respective countries.


----------

